# Got Free Upgrade, gave me HR21 NOT HR24!!!



## atcNick (Jan 27, 2007)

I called Directv a couple weeks back to threaten to cancel. They offered me a free HD DVR. I thought, great! The installer comes in this morning and installs it. I use to have a regular dvr (R15-100). I figured they would install the lastest model of HD DVR, NOpe! They gave me an HR21-700. I didnt realize this until after I started playing with it. The guide is much slower than my older dvr. Has this happened to anyone where you were expecting new equipment and they gave you older technology. I mean there's an hr22,23, and 24 out there!!! The directv website even has the newer hd dvr pictured, talk about bait n switch false advertising.

Has this happened to anyone and is there anything that can be done?

Also, is the newer HD DVR's guide faster than the HR21-700? What features of the HR24 vs the HR21 make the 24 better? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR24 will do automatic setup of the remote for you and does not need a DECA to do multiroom viewing. HR22, HR23 and HR24 all have 500GB drives (while HR21 has 320.) 

This is something we've battled with for a long time... that DIRECTV does not promise particular models of DVR, especially with free upgrades.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The models don't go in order  It goes from best to worst, being 24, 20, 22/23, 21. At least you didn't get a 21-100, but others will surely disagree and say there is no difference with any (minus the hard drives) except for the 24.

Really the only difference other than speed with the 24 is that is has DECA built in and looks nicer.

Not much can be done about it, just enjoy getting the free upgrade


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> The models don't go in order  It goes from best to worst, being 24, 20, 22/23, 21. At least you didn't get a 21-100, but others will surely disagree and say there is no difference with any (minus the hard drives) except for the 24.
> 
> Really the only difference other than speed with the 24 is that is has DECA built in and looks nicer.
> 
> Not much can be done about it, just enjoy getting the free upgrade


Well, I got an HR21 free as a second DVR when I called for my free HD access for two years. Seems to be working just fine.

If you really want to see a slow DVR try Charter's Motorola box. We vacationed at Lake Tahoe this past week -- took over a minute to change channels. Fortunately we didn't watch much TV while we were there.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha if you want a slow box try ANY Motorola cable box. :lol:

Really the differences between the 20/21/22/23 are slight when it comes to speed, half of it is probably mental


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

The only way to guarantee a HR24 is to buy one yourself. But then it wouldn't be free.

So free or get exactly what you want -- choose one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> *The only way to guarantee a HR24 is to buy one yourself. But then it wouldn't be free.*
> So free or get exactly what you want -- choose one.


Yup.

I think the fact that there are no guarantees on getting an HR24 has been mentioned about a million times here...give or take a few thousand...


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

In my oppinion free is free. Directv is very short on 24 models. You can call and complain. I've seen several people get their older models upgraded for free. 

But like others have said there isn't much difference in the models.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Call and falsely claim to to cancel to get some freebies.

Oh wait, you already played that card.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I am Very Satisfied with my 4 HR24-500s and my DECA/SWM/MRV HD SETUP and everything is looking good and working just fine!!!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

richierich said:


> Well, I am Very Satisfied with my 4 HR24-500s and my DECA/SWM/MRV HD SETUP and everything is looking good and working just fine!!!


Buying an HR24 from an employee doesn't count as D* sending you one!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I think the fact that there are no guarantees on getting an HR24 has been mentioned about a million times here...give or take a few thousand...


No kidding...

To the OP: if you're knowledgable enough to know that there is an HR24 then it means you've been on a site like DBSTalk. A quick search would have informed you on D*'s policy up front...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

A very close friend of mine just tooke the HD leap on one of his tv's. He was hoping to get a new HR24 but was given a HR20, the installer said he had a HR24 on his truck but they were only allowed to give them to the folks that were getting the WHDVR upgrade because of the supply.

For now you get what you get unless you purchase (lease) it from a third party.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

scottandregan said:


> A very close friend of mine just tooke the HD leap on one of his tv's. He was hoping to get a new HR24 but was given a HR20, the installer said he had a HR24 on his truck but they were only allowed to give them to the folks that were getting the WHDVR upgrade because of the supply.
> 
> For now you get what you get unless you purchase (lease) it from a third party.


Yep. Thats our policy right now. 24 models are only if you are getting Multi-Room Viewing. This still does not guarantee you get 24 models. The only receiver excluded from MRV is H20. We still have to use HR20/21's on MRV new installs.


----------



## ggmorton (Apr 12, 2007)

You should have asked them to give you a credit of how much it would have cost at SS, then ordered the model you wanted.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Manctech said:


> Yep. Thats our policy right now. 24 models are only if you are getting Multi-Room Viewing. This still does not guarantee you get 24 models. The only receiver excluded from MRV is H20. We still have to use HR20/21's on MRV new installs.


This also guarantees all the ones going out are leased since MRV upgrades do that.  It is hard, but I am holding out, I know some owned ones will start popping up before too long


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

ggmorton said:


> You should have asked them to give you a credit of how much it would have cost at SS, then ordered the model you wanted.


I tried that and was told they couldn't do it. They did ship an HD DVR to me essentially free by billing and then crediting my account. It turned out to be a refurb HR22, so I was not thrilled.

Wondering if I could send the refurb HR22 back to DTV, keep the credit that went with it, and go buy an HR24. Anybody try anything like that?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> Buying an HR24 from an employee doesn't count as D* sending you one!


Well, that was Only One DVR and I have 4 so I guess I must have found another way to get the other 3!!! :lol:

All I am saying is that there are other ways if you are Persistent and Ingenious in dealing with Directv!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Richierich, things are different now than they were when you got your HR24s. I've heard the same thing as Manctech, from many other sources. Right now HR24s are pretty rare in the field and there has to be a valid reason to give one to a customer, not just because they want one. 

Let's not mislead people into thinking there's some backdoor to getting an HR24 right now, because there isn't. In a few months supplies will replenish again.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, one way was having the Installer ask me why I still had a Legacy DVR when I should swap it out and I said "Do you have an HR24-500?" and he said "Yes." and so since I was having trouble with my DVR he agreed to Swap it out for an HR24-500.

It doesn't hurt to ask and if your DVR is having problems with either the Hard Drive or the Power Supply Unit or whatever then you have a Valid Reason to Upgrade since he was here to Upgrade my unit to DECA/SWM so I could Enjoy HDTV and a better way of having MRV!!!

It all depends upon your Installer and if he has an HR24 and if he is willing to Swap your DVR out for an HR24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

atcNick said:


> I called Directv a couple weeks back to threaten to cancel. They offered me a free HD DVR. I thought, great! The installer comes in this morning and installs it. I use to have a regular dvr (R15-100). I figured they would install the lastest model of HD DVR, NOpe! They gave me an HR21-700. I didnt realize this until after I started playing with it. The guide is much slower than my older dvr. Has this happened to anyone where you were expecting new equipment and they gave you older technology. I mean there's an hr22,23, and 24 out there!!! The directv website even has the newer hd dvr pictured, talk about bait n switch false advertising.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone and is there anything that can be done?
> 
> ...


Well, at least you got the best of the 21 series. Very dependable HR. You should have it for several years. Yeah, it's slower than the 24s and the 20-700s. Quite noticeably slower, but at least it will work.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

the arbitrary swapping of units that worked with the hr24's due to installers lack of training has caused a lot of issues with supply.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> the arbitrary swapping of units that worked with the hr24's due to installers lack of training has caused a lot of issues with supply.


thank you

swapping out the 20-100 models instead of using the splitter and BSF is just lazy IMHO. maybe they know something I don't, but mine is working just fine like that.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> thank you
> 
> swapping out the 20-100 models instead of using the splitter and BSF is just lazy IMHO. maybe they know something I don't, but mine is working just fine like that.


More of lack of knowing on how to set them up and constant whinning from those demanding perferectly operation units get swapped out with 24s.

Supply chain can't keep up. All those 20-23s that "wouldn't work  " with DECAs are going through the refurb process. Want to bet where they will be showing up in the next few weeks.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

atcNick said:


> I called Directv a couple weeks back to threaten to cancel. They offered me a free HD DVR. I thought, great! The installer comes in this morning and installs it. I use to have a regular dvr (R15-100). I figured they would install the lastest model of HD DVR, NOpe! They gave me an HR21-700. I didnt realize this until after I started playing with it. The guide is much slower than my older dvr. Has this happened to anyone where you were expecting new equipment and they gave you older technology. I mean there's an hr22,23, and 24 out there!!! The directv website even has the newer hd dvr pictured, talk about bait n switch false advertising.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone and is there anything that can be done?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the ONLY thing that CAN be done needs to be done ahead of time and in your case you are now stuck with an incredibly inferior DVR for 2 years. However, for the benefit of others, when you place the order, request the CSR to note on the installation order: 
*"Customer will ONLY accept a NEW HR-24 unit. Any other unit is not acceptable and installation will be refused at arrival."*

If the CSR will not agree to do that, then DO NOT place the order. Ask to be transferred to the customer retention department and repeat the process until you get someone who will. IT CAN BE DONE, I am proof that it can be. The technician showed me the work-order and said if more people knew about the HR24, that is all they would be able to install. He also said that, because of what was stated on the work-order, if they did not have one he would have called and postponed until one became available, saving us both a little time and trouble. 
Signing a 2 year commitment for anything other than an H/HR24 at this point is foolish. These receivers are what DirecTV SHOULD have had 3 years ago.


----------



## foss (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a new customer and not an upgrade and I had my install this morning. 

I got a HR21-700 and an H24. 

After using both the H24 is a lot faster than the HR21 with respect to lag and usability. The difference is pretty big actually and I'm not sure if the HR24 is any different than the H24 in speed since it's a DVR vs non.

I asked my installer but he was clueless and when he called and asked his boss, I got the normal "we're out of those" response. The installer himself told me all of his previous installs like mine were HR24s, which is why he didn't know he needed a DECA thing to enable MRV. I had to tell him that.

I called DTV customer service to find out if they could do anything for me. The first woman said I should ask the installer if he has any, and when I told her he didn't she transferred me to another person who basically yelled and me and told me they don't have to give me anything. My issue was that the DVR listed on their website and the one that I demoed is a lot slower than the one I got, and I wanted the equipment that is shown on their site, but again I was basically yelled at for even thinking I could ask for the recent hardware.

At this point I'm not sure whether I should cancel or not. I still don't have MRV set up because my installer had no DECA units and won't bring me one until tomorrow morning because he's across town. (Lame excuse). He also took my entire Dish satellite including the LNB which I need to return. 

I'm considering putting my H24 downstairs and keeping my HR21 upstairs so that I can have the faster UI since I use the downstairs one more which would be fine, but I just don't see why I should compromise like this when I'm just about to start a new 2 year contract with new service.

I have 24 hours to cancel and at this point I'm 50/50. Not so much about getting a slower/older DVR but more about the completely ****ty service I've gotten on just my first day of DTV.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Things are tight right now on hardware. There just aren't the HR24s around to fill all the new installs. A month ago, you probably would have gotten one. A couple of months from now, you probably would, too. Success - people like yourself who have switched - has drained the pipeline dry on receivers, and caused spot shortages on other things like your DECA modules.

As for your installer, there is no defending him except that installation positions, be they for cable, Dish or DirecTV, are all entry level jobs. Kids learn their craft there and then go onto places like the local phone company or maybe a local home theater installer and make more money with better working conditions. It does suck but it is an industry-wide and not just DirecTV problem.


----------



## foss (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally, if hardware is short, that is DirecTV's problem not mine. 

They could easily remedy anyone's issue with this by sending out an HR24 when they have some in stock but they don't want to do that for the same reason they're not having more HR24s made/purchased.. they want to maximize their profit and 99% of customers aren't going to know the difference.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Then, *foss*, if you know the difference, become the biggest stinking pile of horse pitute with both DirecTV and your local installer and get yourself a HR24 some way or another.

And, yes, it is your problem or you wouldn't be posting about it in this thread.

They are not required to give every customer the very latest hardware. They never have made that promise in the past, it doesn't sound like they made it with you and they aren't going to make it to customers in the future.


----------



## foss (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel I have a valid point as the units I demoed and used in stores and other people's houses and the one on their website is nothing like the receiver I was sent. 

Yeah sure it's my problem. I post on here to get some feedback that's all so I can't understand why people are so pissed off at my criticism on this policy.

Some people seem to think that this isn't an issue and that people blow it out of proportion and I don't understand that. 

If DTV had listed on their site all the different DVRs you might get and that some are faster than others and some have larger capacity and some only output VOD stuff at 1080p and the rest at 1080i, I wouldn't have such an issue with it. As it is, they make a customer think they are going to get the newest equipment with the best user experience and the fact is that is a lie. The truth is you may get a refurbished unit from years ago that is much slower. But obviously that is not going to be good for sales.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*foss*, this is a great place to complain. Go right ahead. Sorry if I got in your way. 

It's just some of your arguments, like the 1080p one dealt with in another thread, don't ring true. You saw a HR24 in a store? Which store? DirecTV no longer deals with brick and mortar stores.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

foss said:


> I feel I have a valid point as the units I demoed and used in stores and other people's houses and the one on their website is nothing like the receiver I was sent.
> 
> Yeah sure it's my problem. I post on here to get some feedback that's all so I can't understand why people are so pissed off at my criticism on this policy.
> 
> ...


Why should they list every dvr that is possible to get, the simple HDDVR covers everything, no where do they state that you will get this particular model, all they state is that you will get a MRV capable unit, period. Wanting the latest and greatest is not Directv's problem, if you want that order a leased one that from a retail location, there are numerous sites availabe on the net, brick and mortar locations are out since they don;t do that anymore

What a customer assume is not directv's problem.

As far as 1080i vs 1080p, seem to remember that ALL HR2X's have the capability to output 1080P /24 but not all SETS can accept 1080P /24 most of the set manufacturers cheap out and only allow 1080P /60. My Samsung can handle 1080P /24


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe D* should switch the graphics on the website back to the HR23 since it is the same to them anyway.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> *foss*, this is a great place to complain. Go right ahead. Sorry if I got in your way.
> 
> It's just some of your arguments, like the 1080p one dealt with in another thread, don't ring true. You saw a HR24 in a store? Which store? DirecTV no longer deals with brick and mortar stores.


Costco is still selling 22-100s. I guess they'll never run out of those things.

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow. They must have those sitting in the back of the warehouse for over a year. They haven't been current for that long. I just checked and the First Look for the HR23-700 was November, 2008.

This stuff always amazes me. I was a Polk Audio dealer for twenty years. We got a great buy-in on their first satellite/subwoofer combination for years and years after it was discontinued. I'd call my rep and say are there any more? He'd check and find out they just found another twenty sets in the warehouse. The same conversation six months later would result in another couple of dozen more.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On the other hand, if they were really out at this point you all would be complaining


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Wow. They must have those sitting in the back of the warehouse for over a year. They haven't been current for that long. I just checked and the First Look for the HR23-700 was November, 2008.
> 
> This stuff always amazes me. I was a Polk Audio dealer for twenty years. We got a great buy-in on their first satellite/subwoofer combination for years and years after it was discontinued. I'd call my rep and say are there any more? He'd check and find out they just found another twenty sets in the warehouse. The same conversation six months later would result in another couple of dozen more.


The folks at Costco told me they keep getting the 22s in from their supplier (D*?). In fact, I've not seen a different model on the shelves at Costco for a couple years. I've often wondered how many of them they made. I never saw a 23 in any store, and I doubt if we'll see the 24s. Just more 22s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Why should they list every dvr that is possible to get, the simple HDDVR covers everything, no where do they state that you will get this particular model, all they state is that you will get a MRV capable unit, period. Wanting the latest and greatest is not Directv's problem, if you want that order a leased one that from a retail location, there are numerous sites availabe on the net, brick and mortar locations are out since they don;t do that anymore
> 
> What a customer assume is not directv's problem.
> 
> As far as 1080i vs 1080p, seem to remember that ALL HR2X's have the capability to output 1080P /24 but not all SETS can accept 1080P /24 most of the set manufacturers cheap out and only allow 1080P /60. My Samsung can handle 1080P /24


And yet, in the PP's agreement it says (or used to say, haven't looked at it for a while) something like "equal to or better than". Let's forget about the 24s for a moment and consider that "equal to or better than". What HR that came after the 20-700s was "equal to or better than" a 20-700? None? I've never had a Pro model, so I'll ask you to ignore them, too.

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

rich584 said:


> The folks at Costco told me they keep getting the 22s in from their supplier (D*?).


Assuming the line people at Costco really know what's going on with purchasing - a big assumption - and these are not just more they pulled out of the back of a warehouse, maybe DirecTV is using the HR22 like a private label receiver for Costco. It never was around that long. The HR23 came along soon after its introduction.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

My receiver that is being replaced due to failure is HR20-100. Is the HR20-100 faster than the likely replacements I'll get ?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

From most accounts here, the HR20-100 is faster than the later models with the HR24 being the exception. I have the HR20 and an HR23 and find the HR23 to be a bit more sluggish. However, I put up with it because of its larger drive. This fall, I may add the HR24 to the mix.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

rich584 said:


> And yet, in the PP's agreement it says (or used to say, haven't looked at it for a while) something like "equal to or better than". Let's forget about the 24s for a moment and consider that "equal to or better than". What HR that came after the 20-700s was "equal to or better than" a 20-700? None? I've never had a Pro model, so I'll ask you to ignore them, too.
> 
> Rich


Clarification required in your eyes or in the eyes of the company that supplies the device? If in your eyes then none, if in the companies eyes and definition every one of them on the market. Companies definition trumps your opinion.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Costco is still selling 22-100s. I guess they'll never run out of those things.
> 
> Rich


 Union & Edison Costco's haven't had DVR's for many weeks. They said they will no longer be carrying them. They said they are only available from the Cell phone kiosk with a new install.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Assuming the line people at Costco really know what's going on with purchasing - a big assumption - and these are not just more they pulled out of the back of a warehouse, maybe DirecTV is using the HR22 like a private label receiver for Costco. It never was around that long. The HR23 came along soon after its introduction.


I gotta feeling the 22s are cheaper than the 23s. I've never seen a 23 in Costco or any other store. On websites, but not stores.

I have come to the conclusion that Costco gets the stuff that manufacturers can't sell. Their watches come with a little pamphlet tucked into the box that tells the buyer that he's just bought a "second" and that if it fails they will fix it or return your money. No signs on the display, no signs about "seconds" anywhere in the store, you gotta buy a watch to find out it's a "second". I don't understand how they get away with that.

Usually, when Costco has a specific model made just for them, it has a slightly different model number, one that doesn't show up on the manufacturer's website. The HR22-100s are the correct model number and come in the new boxes, not the ones that you find on the installer's trucks, so I assume that they are new from D*.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Union & Edison Costco's haven't had DVR's for many weeks. They said they will no longer be carrying them. They said they are only available from the Cell phone kiosk with a new install.


They are at the Edison store as I write this and they are all 22s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Clarification required in your eyes or in the eyes of the company that supplies the device? If in your eyes then none, if in the companies eyes and definition every one of them on the market. Companies definition trumps your opinion.


I know that. They fall back on that ridiculous statement that all HRs "are functionally equal". Wonder how they explain the 24-500? Don't forget that the pussy cat in your avatar is "functionally equal to a lion".

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> maybe DirecTV is using the HR22 like a private label receiver for Costco.





rich584 said:


> Usually, when Costco has a specific model made just for them, it has a slightly different model number, one that doesn't show up on the manufacturer's website


I saw Alpine pull this trick before, and I assume other electronics manufacturers have, too.

When Best Buy first got Alpine, they ran with the previous year's indash CD player for a long time at a special price. Alpine continued to make it for them. Admittedly, there was very little difference between that CD player and the current model I sold, but it gave me some protection from the big box retailer. I had an exclusive in my town, but then, so did Best Buy. Their advantage was price. It was cheaper. This arrangement worked for everybody.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm to the point with the "drama" instigated on this topic...I'm going to look at HD DVRs from now on as I do cars.

Some model years or models seem better than others, even though there is an evolution of new things in newer units. To date...I can find more reported "issues" on the HR20-100, HR22-100, and H20-600 than all others combined. More recently, the number of "issues" on even those units have dropped. In the case of the H20-600, a number of those were replaced.

Other than those few units over the past 4+ years...an HD DVR is an HD DVR, and an HD receiver is an HD receiver. I would accept and use any of the remaining devices out there.

Some folks have perfectly fine vintage -100 units that continue to operate, while a few others seem to have lasting stinkers. That was at a time prior to the ownership transition at the company manufacturing the -100 series. It has been repeatedly recommended by multiple people that those with stinkers get replacements.

Since then...several other -100 series units have surfaced. I have both the H24-100 and HR24-100, neither of which has shown anything less than stellar performance and results. I also have the H21-100 - works great.

Over the years...my HR20-700's, HR21-200, HR21-700, and HR23-700 have all performed well (once we all got past the HR20 Guinea pig phase of this first new HD DVR series). In addition, my H21-100 and H23-600's also were solid.

I'm down to 2 HD DVRs and 2 HD receivers at the moment. All do fine, and they span the HR21-HR24 and H21-H24 vintage timeframes.

Put simply...other than the 3 older units mentioned earlier (HR20-100, HR22-100, and H20-600)...as long as the unit is physically in acceptable condition...any replacement *should* perform well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I saw Alpine pull this trick before, and I assume other electronics manufacturers have, too.
> 
> When Best Buy first got Alpine, they ran with the previous year's indash CD player for a long time at a special price. Alpine continued to make it for them. Admittedly, there was very little difference between that CD player and the current model I sold, but it gave me some protection from the big box retailer. I had an exclusive in my town, but then, so did Best Buy. Their advantage was price. It was cheaper. This arrangement worked for everybody.


The thing you have to watch out for at Costco is the big items that are specifically made for Costco. Consider the 60" Sony LCD TV that Costco is selling. The model number is xx801. On Sony's website, the last time I looked the only 800 model they had listed for sale was the 52" version. I saw that version in both the 800 and 801 configuration and the 801 lacked several features that the 800 had. The 60" 800 has been discontinued by Sony. Don't think they even put them on the market. I talked to a CSR at Sony and was told that they weren't allowed to talk about the 801s. Then he did talk about them and he was pretty negative about them. Negative enough to make me change my mind about buying the 60" 801 that Costco is selling for around $3000. Sam's Club also sells the 801s.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you will ALWAYS see a H unit being faster than an HR unit.



foss said:


> I'm a new customer and not an upgrade and I had my install this morning.
> 
> I got a HR21-700 and an H24.
> 
> ...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> They are at the Edison store as I write this and they are all 22s.
> 
> Rich


 Was just there Wednesday (can't beat the $1.50 dog and soda) and there were none. I look each time I go to Costco hoping for HR24's to show. Guy in the Verizon booth told me no more. So much for his knowledge. Since I'm directly between Union and Edison I share my lunch money with both.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I know that. They fall back on that ridiculous statement that all HRs "are functionally equal". Wonder how they explain the 24-500? Don't forget that the pussy cat in your avatar is "functionally equal to a lion".
> 
> Rich


TBSS - it is a corporation, they trump - don't like it go somewhere else.

Actually you are correct on the cat, since they are functionally from the same phylum - Phylum Chordata Class Mammalia

All of them are classified a DVR sub class High definition, they don;t need to justify anything else


----------



## ROVER123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not very technically oriented so excuse this stupid question in advance. I have 2 HR20-700's that I have had for about 2 or 3 years now and I am very happy with them. However, is there any way (or advantage) to having a newer better model? Do the newer ones have more storage, faster, more features, etc? Thanks


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*ROVER*, this isn't a stupid question at all. To give you my answer, I have a HR20-700 and I'm not upgrading right now although the new model, the HR24, does have all three of the improvements in your question. It has a bigger hard drive (500GB vs. 320GB), is faster in its operation and will work with 3D televisions where our HR20-700s will not.

Personally, I could care less about 3D. With Whole House DVR, I don't need a bigger hard drive (I also have a HR23 with a mostly empty drive) and I've never found the HR20 sluggish. It may be a little buggy at times when it won't accept commands, but that's because it is processing other information. I've learned to live with it.

Other people are more critical than I am. There is a long, somewhat tiresome and way overly dramatic thread right now on this issue. Enter at your own risk. Still, it may well be worthwhile to at least scan through it. The thread starter feels that the HR24's speed makes it a must own.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181130


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

My HR20-100 ended up being replaced by HR20-700. A bit odd they still have a HR20-700 around isn't it?

Well, I guess I'll still have decent speed at least, just not a bigger hard drive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Was just there Wednesday (can't beat the $1.50 dog and soda) and there were none. I look each time I go to Costco hoping for HR24's to show. Guy in the Verizon booth told me no more. So much for his knowledge. Since I'm directly between Union and Edison I share my lunch money with both.


I saw a stack of them in Edison and I'm pretty sure they didn't sell them. They were kinda tucked into a slot on the DVD aisle. Never tried the hot dogs. Have to give that a shot.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> *ROVER*, this isn't a stupid question at all. To give you my answer, I have a HR20-700 and I'm not upgrading right now although the new model, the HR24, does have all three of the improvements in your question. It has a bigger hard drive (500GB vs. 320GB), is faster in its operation and will work with 3D televisions where our HR20-700s will not.
> 
> Personally, I could care less about 3D. With Whole House DVR, I don't need a bigger hard drive (I also have a HR23 with a mostly empty drive) and I've never found the HR20 sluggish. It may be a little buggy at times when it won't accept commands, but that's because it is processing other information. I've learned to live with it.
> 
> ...


Good post, agreed. And that thread you're talking about is funny. 

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> And that thread you're talking about is funny.
> 
> Rich


It's all fun and games until someone gets an HR22!:lol:


----------



## Decolliber (Sep 21, 2010)

Last week I decided to replace a failing R10, logged in to my DTV account and clicked on "upgrade my equipment." I was taken to a flashy advertisement for the HR24 and invited to place an order. I did, and received a refurbished HR21, 2.5 years old. At no point in the order process was I informed that I might not get an HR24. I am surprised that they have not been taken to task by state AGs or by the FTC for this deceptive advertising.
In any case, I called DTV, requested a recovery kit, sent the HR21 back and ordered an HR 24 from Amazon.

DTV's 2009 annual reports states that equipment is fully depreciated after 3 years, so sending out these old units is pure profit for them.

I emailed the CEO and suggested DTV adopt a 2 tier pricing system: low price for refurbs and higher price for HR24s. That way everyone can pay for exactly what they want. No reply, of course.

If you raise this marketing deception on DTVs own in-house bulletin board you get flamed by their minions, who accuse you of making a big fuss about nothing, urge you to calm down, let the "wound" heal and be happy that DTV would agree to send you anything at all. One "three star" technician said his child was happy with an old HR 21 so i should be too!


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

richierich said:


> Well, that was Only One DVR and I have 4 so I guess I must have found another way to get the other 3!!! :lol:
> 
> All I am saying is that there are other ways if you are Persistent and Ingenious in dealing with Directv!!!


I would love for one of those fast 24's to die and you get handed a 22 as a replacement.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Joe C said:


> I would love for one of those fast 24's to die and you get handed a 22 as a replacement.


Well, if one dies it would probably be a Bad Hard Drive or a Bad Power Supply unit at which point I would simply Replace the Drive or the Power Supply unit and be back in business again!!! :lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Decolliber said:


> Last week I decided to replace a failing R10, logged in to my DTV account and clicked on "upgrade my equipment." I was taken to a flashy advertisement for the HR24 and invited to place an order. I did, and received a refurbished HR21, 2.5 years old. At no point in the order process was I informed that I might not get an HR24. I am surprised that they have not been taken to task by state AGs or by the FTC for this deceptive advertising.
> In any case, I called DTV, requested a recovery kit, sent the HR21 back and ordered an HR 24 from Amazon.
> 
> DTV's 2009 annual reports states that equipment is fully depreciated after 3 years, so sending out these old units is pure profit for them.
> ...


When in the ordering process did it actually say you where going to get a HR24?


----------



## Petey2133 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just read about 50 threads on directv and the stunts being pulled. 

Been a member for 6 years, but this topic irritates me.

As for a response to what you said? Imagine your wife is having a baby... The sonogram clearly shows a baby... At birth a Baby giraffe pops out.. How would you feel, i mean you wernt told you were having a giraffe, but ya got one...

This happened to me btw, im putting the hr22 in the trash compactor b4 i activate it to explain why it was DOA.


Oh, btw my name is eric, this forum seems like a decent place to lean a lot.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

inkhauts -I have an e-mail from a D* CSR telling me that they can promise a HR24, but I've heard SO many knowledgeable people here telling me that it isn't so.

By the way, I have a new H24. It's fast, but not a significant enough difference from my HR20 that I'd worry about it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Petey2133 said:


> I just read about 50 threads on directv and the stunts being pulled.
> 
> Been a member for 6 years, but this topic irritates me.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

I hope you're kidding about the trash compactor. If it doesn't work that's one thing but if it's a little cube...that they might notice. :lol:

Mike


----------



## Petey2133 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahaha I was kidding, but thank goodness i have free nights and weekends... The last 3 days my conversations averaged 53,51,42 minutes. Its a never ending battle i feel.

I would not have been so angry, but my box of 3 years is in better shape than the one i got


----------

